# Planted tank fishless cycle stats



## freediver (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this community, so first I'll say hello. I'm brand new to the aquarium hobby. I started a tank a couple of weeks ago, and trying to muddle my way though. I want to throw some numbers from test strips at you guys and get some feed back if I can. Sorry if this is a bit long.

Initially I set up a 18G tank with a Marina 20 Gallon Deluxe Aquarium Starter Kit.

I put in Netlea black brown soil substrate that is supposed to create a weak acid environment and provide nutrients to plants.

I set up a heater set to 77F. The filter is a Marina slim S20 and I put in 2 each of the Bio Clear and Bio Carb cartridges.

I put in some rocks, and a piece of driftwood, all bought from Big Al's aquarium in Toronto. All water that entered my aquarium was treated with Aqua Plus to neutralize chlorine/chloramine. Toronto's water from my tap measured with API 5 in 1 test strips, with these levels:

pH: 7 - 7.5
GH: 120:
KH: 80
NO2: 0
NO3: 0

I then threw in some fish flakes, and the Nutrafin Cycle. I put on the light (my first mistake) that came with the kit, which had a 15W Sunglo T8, running at 4200k. I ran that about 10 hrs/day. 

I believe it was 2 days and I saw a lot of brown cloudiness form, which had not been there before. It then disappeared the next day. I started to take measurements from the tank and got these:


pH: 6.5 or 7.0
GH: 60:
KH: 80
NO2: 0
NO3: 20

The next day:

pH: 6 - 6.5
GH: 60:
KH: 40
NO2: 0.5
NO3: 20

The day after that (where I added a NH3/NH4 test):

NH3/NH4: 2
pH: 6.0
GH: 60:
KH: 40
NO2: 0.5
NO3: 20

The day after that:

NH3/NH4: 4 - 4.5
pH: 6.0 - 6.5
GH: 40:
KH: 40
NO2: 0.5
NO3: 20

NH3/NH4: 4
pH: 6.5
GH: 30:
KH: 20
NO2: 0.5
NO3: 20

Then, worried about declining put in 1 teaspoon of baking soda, and then another 2 teaspoons the next day. I planted a number of plants AND got new equipment:

2x18W T5 HO lights
Fluval CO2 20 diffuser

Levels the next day:

NH3/NH4: 3
pH: 6.5
GH: 40:
KH: 60
NO2: 0.5
NO3: 20

I saw a couple of small snails that came with the plants. They seemed fine. Leaving lights on for about 8 hrs. 

The next day I did a 20% water change, treating with Aqua Plus again, as well as a small amount of Seachem Stability. The next morning I got these levels:

NH3/NH4: 3
pH: 6.0 - 6.5
GH: 60:
KH: 80
NO2: 0.5
NO3: 20

Snails moving around quite well. Later this day I put more plants in. So, fairly well stocked. Overnight I saw more snails, all moving around lots. I also noticed what looks like some dark hairy algae on the driftwood. Not crazy, but definitely there. 

Next day, significant change in levels.

NH3/NH4: 4.5
pH: 7.0
GH: 15:
KH: 40
NO2: 1.0
NO3: 20

Snails moving around gangbusters though. But then noticed green algae on one of the plants. Ugh.

Note that I hadn't put flakes in for a few days. In fact I had put in a very tiny sprinkle at the beginning, and then a small amount a few of days after that. 

I will check levels again in the morning, but I must say I'm not sure what's going on here. Should I be worried? I'm thinking the CO2 I'm putting in may possibly be a little low, but the plants are all green right now. Can anyone give me advice for the next step? I was hoping to wait another week and then add fish, but the levels seem pretty wack right now. Any advice is greatly appreciated. I can upload a pic of the aquarium if needed.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

by your values looks like your tank is still cycling .... you want some nitrates no nitrites and no ammonia until you get those values I wouldn't add any fish!!! as to the rest of your values your ph looks fine the rest I really don't know .. there is a couple of good posts on here on fishless cycling read those they will help you out .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Keep adding the flakes if that is the way you are going. Get rid of the strips!! They do not give you enough info to go through a cycle or the info is too inaccurate.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Keep adding the flakes if that is the way you are going. Get rid of the strips!! They do not give you enough info to go through a cycle or the info is too inaccurate.


+1

Strips are easy and cheap up-front, but liquid titration/drip kits are much more accurate, precise, and save a lot of money in the long run because a single kit lasts a LONG time (80-100 tests).

My advice would be to use up your strips and switch to an API Master Freshwater Test Kit, maybe add in the API GH/KH and Phosphate kits as well, as old carbon can leach phosphates into the water if you're not religious in your carbon changing scheme.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with liquid test instead of strips,here's the cheapest I can find;
Brand New API Freshwater Master Test Kit 5 Test in All | eBay
And definately keep adding food(your ammonia source) until you get 0 ammonia/0nitrite.Then you'll need decent(large )water change to lower nitrates and then you can add fish.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

+!^_^ I wonder about the CO2 when you start up a tank. I DON'T know that it is right or wrong Just wondering if that is a problem.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Avraptorhal said:


> +!^_^ I wonder about the CO2 when you start up a tank. I DON'T know that it is right or wrong Just wondering if that is a problem.


CO2 is never really something to worry about. There are levels of CO2 in water, but not enough to harm anything. Very similar to the amount of CO2 you breath in everyday.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You've probably heard of people injecting CO2 into their tanks; this is only necessary if you have live plants and want to stimulate growth with additional CO2. Natural levels established by gas exchange between the tank and the atmosphere are quite sufficient to keep things alive, happy and healthy.


----------



## freediver (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

Well I managed to cycle the tank. My latest readings:

NO2: < 0.1
N03: 15
NH3: 0-0.1
pH: 7.2
KH: 30
GH: 60
PO4: 0-0.25

Measurements were made with this kit:
Amazon.com: Nutrafin Master Test Kit, Contains 10 Test Parameters: Pet Supplies

I dosed Seachem Stability for a week, and then added an air stone, which I ran at night. That's when I saw the levels of NH3, N02, and N03 take a dive. I'm thinking possibly there was not enough oxygen for the bacteria? Maybe a coincidence. The tank is pretty heavilly planted. Probably too much at this point. Also, went out and got a Fluval CO2 88 system:
Amazon.com: Fluval Pressurized 88g-CO2 Kit - 3.1 Ounces: Pet Supplies

My lights are these:
AQUA INSPIRATION

Yesterday I got 4 platys. I'm gonna try and upload a pic.


----------



## freediver (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of what the tank looks like right now. Not much of an aquascape, that's for sure. Can you tell that there's a couple of rocks hidden back there?? The plants have been growing like nuts. New roots all over the place, grown right to the top of the water. Lots of pearling. One of the plants is even flowering. I'm gonna trim and probably remove 1 or 2 plants. If things stay stable for the next few days, I'll add a few more fish. I'm wondering what to add. I like very peaceful fish. Guppies are beautiful, but maybe a bit manic. Platys just seem nice and easy, and lots of beautiful varieties. Perhaps I will look at Rams or Mollies. I don't like tiny fish, but don't want anything that's gonna get too big though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I like rams personally, German Blues, Bolivians, etc., but I've never been able to keep one due to owning such a small tank and being a shrimp fan.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that is a "master" test kit! Congrats on making it through.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

omg ,, your plants are awesome love the tank !!


----------



## freediver (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement. After a few days of having 4 platys, I tested the water, and everything was perfect. They seem to be doing well. One thing's for sure, all my algae is gone. The cleared it right out. 

So tonight I added 3 more Platys, all female. Two red ones, and a blue (calico?) one. That brings me to 7 platys altogether. Two of which are male. I'll let them acclimate over the next week or so, and keep an eye on things. Will post a pic when I can. Actually I'll see if I can get a video up.

I think I will then only add two more fish, and they will ikely be blue rams. I might have to clear a plant or two for swimming space though. I'm not sure. I don't want them to feel too constrained in there. Possible I could forego the rams and try something else, something that likes dense plants. But the rams are a beautiful fish. If anyone has some advice, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The rams will enjoy the dense planting.They are shy fish that prefer to have a good "hide".


----------



## freediver (Aug 26, 2013)

So I've had some crazy growth in this tank. Like insane. One stem grew up and across the whole top of my tank in a matter of days.


----------



## freediver (Aug 26, 2013)

I've noticed that a few leaves have discoloured patches, possibly due to a nutrient deficiency? Anyone know what it might be? Everything has grown so fast that most plants are at the top of the aquarium. A couple growing up and out. I assume I'm running out of nutrients due to the growth? I dose a little bit of Seachem Potassium a couple of times a week. Also, Seapora micro-nutrients. Nothing else though. I wonder if there's a phosphorous deficiency? Phosphates measure at a bit less than 0.25ppm. Nitrates are measuring at 10ppm right now. NH3 at 0. I've got 7 fish in there and I thought phosphates would be enough from them. I'm not sure. I did a 15% water change tonight. The day before last my lights ended up being on for 12hrs though. That could be it.


h


----------

